# Suche Laserdrucker 150€!



## Gaggle27 (6. März 2013)

*Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich suche für meine Familie einen neuen Drucker. Da wir jetzt schon mehrere Jahre einen Tintendrucker hatten und sehr unzufrieden damit waren, möchten wir diesmal einen Farblaserdrucker kaufen, auf der hoffnung, dass er nicht so viele Probleme bereitet.

- der laserdrucker sollte nicht über 150 € kosten
- gedruckt werden Bilder, Texte z.B. Bewerbungen und Schulprojekte
- die "Toner" würde ich selber nicht gerne zu oft wechseln müssen, da es schon immer eine qual bei unserem Tintendrucker war
- Ich bevorzuge gute qualität und lange Lebensdauer

Danke, für eure Vorschläge!

LG Gaggle 27


----------



## Gaggle27 (8. März 2013)

Hat niemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## mtheman2011 (17. März 2013)

Du versuchst einen Sportwagen zum Preis eines Dreirades zu kaufen. Deine Vorstellungen können zu diesem Preis einfach nicht erfüllt werden


----------



## Techki (17. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Frag doch mal am besten


----------



## Tommi1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Vielleicht kannst Du es auch so machen wie ich.

Ich hab mir, zusätzlich zu meinem Multi Tintenstrahldrucker, vor 3 Jahren einen damals 6 Jahre alten s/w Laserdrucker von HP bei Ebay geschossen für SK 15 € + 6 Tonerkartuschen dafür für insgesamt 20 €.

Benutze den Drucker Hautpsächlich für Text- und s/w Dokumente.
Der Multi ist nur fast nur zum Scannen oder Faxen da. Oder wenn mal wirklich was in Bunt grdruckt werden soll.

Bei dem Laser hab ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren das erste mal die Kartusche gewechselt.


----------



## Gaggle27 (25. März 2013)

Wieviel müsste man denn für so einen Drucker ausgeben? 
Ich kenn mich mit Druckern einfach nicht aus und habe auf ein bisschen Hilfe gehofft...


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Sowas hier ginge evtl: Samsung CLP-365W Farblaserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich habe allerdings von Farblaserdruckern keine Ahnung. Insofern ist unklar inwiefern das Modell Deinen Erwartungen entspricht.


----------



## joasas (25. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Bei Farblaserdruckern würde ich kein günstiges Modell kaufen, denn bei denen zahlt man durch die oft sehr teuren Toner so gut wie immer drauf.

Kauf einfach einen gebrauchten Laserdrucker ala FS1020D(N), HP LaserJet 6 oder FS1030D(N), wobei die DN Variante aufgrund des Netzwerkanschlusses wohl am besten geeignet sein sollte. Dazu noch einen Farbdrucker, wobei man die meisten Farbausdrucke entweder im Copyshop oder durch Fotodruckdienste abdecken kann.


----------



## aloha84 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

@TE
Für 150€ gibt es meines Erachtens nichts vernünftiges. Leider.
Du darfst auch nicht nur den Anschaffungspreis sehen, die Tonerkosten werden dich bei den günstigeren Druckern umhauen, als nächstes kommen dann die Fixiereinheiten (welche dann sogar mit einem "Ablaufdatum" gebranded sind).

Bleib bei Tintenstrahl für Farbausdrucke, und falls Ihr wirklich Viele Dokumente druckt, zusätzlich einen sw Laserdrucker. (ca. 150 - 200€)

Grüße


----------



## Speed4Fun (25. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Es geht auch günstig mit Netzwerk und Duplex:

Brother HL-2250DN Laserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

XXL Alternativ-Toner mit hoher Kapazität und mindestens originaler Qualität gibt es bereits für unter 20,- €.

Ultra High Capacity Toner für Brother TN-2220 HL 2240: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Für kleine Büros und Homeoffice sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## JackOnell (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*

Moinsens
Also ich habe mir diesen Samsung Drucker gekauft, und bin bis jetzt zu Frieden.
Das hier einige sagen das es nichts Vernünftiges gibt ist mMn quatsch . Sicherlich
ist dieser Drucker für hochwertige Fotos eher nicht so geeignet aber dafür sollte man
sich Fragen für was man den Drucker braucht bzw die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen.

Was bei mir wichtig war das nicht ständig eine teure Patrone eingetrocknet ist wenn
ich ihn dann mal brauch und hauptsächlich drucke ich Schrift und eher wenig Bilder.
Es kommt halt drauf an was und wieviel du druckst, wenn ich mich recht erinnere bekommt
man den Tonersatz für 90 Euro und der reicht für 1500/1000 Blatt in etwa. 
Bei 150 Euro Budegt könntest du nach einem Gerät schauen was evtl Wlan hat.


----------



## joasas (27. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Laserdrucker 150€!*



JackOnell schrieb:


> man den Tonersatz für 90 Euro und der reicht für 1500/1000 Blatt in etwa.



90€ für 1500 Seiten klingt fair, bei dem FS1030D zahlst du für einen Toner der ca. 7500 Seiten hält 15€. Also da klingen 90€ für mich fair. *lol*


----------



## JackOnell (27. März 2013)

joasas schrieb:


> 90 für 1500 Seiten klingt fair, bei dem FS1030D zahlst du für einen Toner der ca. 7500 Seiten hält 15. Also da klingen 90 für mich fair. *lol*



Wie gesagt das hängt vom deinem Druckverhalten ab.
Bei dem Drucker ist ein Starterset ab Toner dabei also weniger als die neuen für 90 Euro. Ich habe den Drucker seit einem Jahr und die sind immer noch 3/4 voll. 
Übrigens macht der Samsung alles was mit Text zu tun hat sehr gut, wie gesagt Hochglanzbilder kannst du knicken.

Edit
Was vergessen,
Was nach 20000 Blätter dazu kommt wäre die Rolle oder wie sie heißt, allerdings hat mein Drucker bis dahin keine Garantie mehr...


----------

